# water filled punching bags?



## savior (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it possible for water filled punching bags to freeze overnight? I am thinking about buying on and placing it in my garage, but it is winter and I list in NJ so temperatures can get below freezing. I was just wondering if the water could actually freeze, I dont want to find out the hard way


----------



## TKDmel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, they can and will freeze. My bags instructions say to use sand in place of water. I don't know if you could use a mixture of H2O and salt or some other chemical that resists freezing. Is the water in the bag part or the pedistal?


----------



## TKDmel (Dec 6, 2006)

First off, is the bag part filled with water or is it the base that holds water. If its the base, a mixture of H2O and radiator fluid will keep it from freezing. If its the bag part, possibly a mixture of H2O and some salt would work. The salt though may break down the material in the bag.


----------



## savior (Dec 6, 2006)

ists purely hypothetical.. i have not bought it yet but want a waterfilled bag, or at least a bag that is not super resistant and does not "give" too much.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 6, 2006)

If you're talking about a hanging heavy bag with a water bladder in it for shock absorption+extra weight, it probably would run the risk of freezing. Never used a water filled bag, so I don't really know if the tactile feel and some extra bag weight is different enough from a standard bag to offset the hassle of filling the bladder etc.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 6, 2006)

TKDmel said:


> First off, is the bag part filled with water or is it the base that holds water. If its the base, a mixture of H2O and radiator fluid will keep it from freezing. If its the bag part, possibly a mixture of H2O and some salt would work. The salt though may break down the material in the bag.


 
_I understand your point, but I would be wary of using radiator fluid, without taking EXTRAORDINARY precautions._ Every year large numbers of pets die from drinking the stuff accidently. Disposal and accidental spillage in areas where children or pets could conceivably drink it needs to be carefully done.

Personally? Fill it with sand, or some other substance (or keep it inside the house in heated areas) if you live in an area where freezing is a problem. Mine is by my bed.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 7, 2006)

savior said:


> ists purely hypothetical.. i have not bought it yet but want a waterfilled bag, or at least a bag that is not super resistant and does not "give" too much.



I kinda wondered at what exactly you're wanting with a water-filled bag instead of traditional sand or whatever... are you trying to simulate human tissue/muscles in their abilty to asorb shocks? If that's the case then remember that the human body (and practically everything else organic on this planet) is made up of 70% water and the rest is organic compounds of varying density. 
I dunno if you want to simulate the human body/torso then maybe having a bag filled with 70% water and 30% Jello might help idunno: just guessing) ... not trying to be funny but can see the humor coming from a mile away here. 
Otherwise go with tradition and use sand or a bunch of dirty laundry that your wife won't touch! ... the idea behind that is that you'll learn how to hit a hellva lot harder and be used to it and when you really DO hit a person... they'll go down a hellva lot faster.


----------



## TKDmel (Dec 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> _I understand your point, but I would be wary of using radiator fluid, without taking EXTRAORDINARY precautions._ Every year large numbers of pets die from drinking the stuff accidently. Disposal and accidental spillage in areas where children or pets could conceivably drink it needs to be carefully done.


 
I am absolutely aware of the effectsof radiator fluids on pets, having a dog myself, but there are newer types made for that reason, and a small amount to keep the H2O from freezing in the sealed thick plastic base should be safe. However the point is moot if its the bag part itself that is water filled.


----------



## Miles (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a wavemaster in my garage (and one in my home dojang 

The garage wavemaster is filled with pea gravel-it was cheaper than sand and because it shifts faster, the bag is easier to lift back up when you knock it down.  It was however, a pain to fill-had to cut the top of the base off and use a milk jug as a syphon.

Good luck with your Winter training!

Miles


----------



## MALibrarian (Dec 7, 2006)

I've used one of the hanging style (rubber bladder) bags for a number of years now for my class and I have found them to be easier on the joints when kicking than other heavy bags (since they give a bit more when you first make contact and resistance increases as the bag is penetrated).

When it comes to the bag in the garage, can you put a thermometer in the garage and take a reading in the cold months just before sun-up and see how cold it does get?  Filling the bag with a salt solution would more than likely keep the bag safe.


----------



## searcher (Dec 7, 2006)

I have and have used them for several years(hanging water bags).   They are a wonderful tool when used right and they can freeze.   I would suggest that you contact the equipment manufacturer and ask them for suggestions on what to use to keep it from freezing.

The hanging water bags are su[pposed to better simulate the striking of the human body.   I have found that to connect with any solid shots on the bag it takes a little bit of time.   The reason for this is that the fluid in the bag often makes the bag rotate if you don't connect squarely, making your shots feel like they are glancing off.   After my first few years boxing the gym I was in at the time purchased a water bag.   The difference I found was that after getting down the use of it I gained a higher ability to deliver better body shots and it also increased the damage I was able to inflict.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have had this problem, and it won't stop the freezing but you can fill it with water but not all the way only 2/3 full, gives it room to expand when it does freeze and the bladder won't burst.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 7, 2006)

Or just take it in at night.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> _I understand your point, but I would be wary of using radiator fluid, without taking EXTRAORDINARY precautions._ Every year large numbers of pets die from drinking the stuff accidently. Disposal and accidental spillage in areas where children or pets could conceivably drink it needs to be carefully done.
> 
> Personally? Fill it with sand, or some other substance (or keep it inside the house in heated areas) if you live in an area where freezing is a problem. Mine is by my bed.


 
There's a brand of anti- freeze that's supposed to be environment- friendly.  If it leaks, there won't be a problem if an animal or child gets into it (just don't make a habit of letting them get into it though).  I don't know who makes it, I just remember seeing in advertised a couple years ago.  Do some research on it, or ask a  clerk at where you get your oil changed at.


----------



## TKDmel (Dec 8, 2006)

It hit me while scraping off the snow on my windshield, that possibly filling the bag with windshield wiper fluid may work and is not hazardous to pets, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## savior (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone. The reason why I am considering a waterbag is because it will be less demanding on my wrists and shins (I run XC for my school so my legs are a big asset to me). Also, I think with a water bag you get the feel of what a human body may be like (with shots glancing off and not really landing a square punch - as stated in an earlier post). 

I've been tossing around the idea of putting enviornment-friendly car fluids in the bag that are not corrosive and so on. However, if I really wanted to spend some money, I would get ballistics gel! Lol. 

Anyways, I think this is a very reasonable topic to discuss and hope that more opinions develop out of this thread.


----------



## savior (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.myscienceproject.org/gelatin.html

maybe I can just make some ballistics gel


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not sure whether adding antifreeze to a bag will corode (sp?) it or not. I think it might.


----------

